# I have 4 stars to a former tip liar.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

He was the same Alex with a backpack and I picked him from exact same company at 1.4x just now. I have remembered I drove him before, and the last time I drove him was a heavy rainy night and he said he was happy I picked him up, and that he will tip me "Well" in the app, but not only did he not tip "Well", he never tipped anything. I only gave him 4 stars now because he went a good distance on 1.4x and I highly doubt I will see any tip from him this time and thank God he didn't say "I will tip you well", this time. Wonder why tip liars mention tipping when I never ask or demand for one? So funny how the ones that mention the tip often never follow through.

The guy even said he remembered me after I told him the details of the rainy night and how I remembered the same backpack he had at that time.


http://imgur.com/ozrrnWV


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ah, if he's paying surge that's like a mandatory tip.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Nah. Lying is lying. 4 Stars is VERY generous; I would have given him 1*.

I had a shock a while back. Picked up an otherwise-nice Italian family from South Beach, driving them to Port Miami for a cruise -- short XL run. The account holder didn't speak much English, but she said something about "you" and pointed to her app. I was like, "...yeah, sure." She tipped me $10 on about a $15 ride.

Because she was NOT a liar.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Nah. Lying is lying. 4 Stars is VERY generous; I would have given him 1*.
> 
> I had a shock a while back. Picked up an otherwise-nice Italian family from South Beach, driving them to Port Miami for a cruise -- short XL run. The account holder didn't speak much English, but she said something about "you" and pointed to her app. I was like, "...yeah, sure." She tipped me $10 on about a $15 ride.
> 
> Because she was NOT a liar.


Had he not been on my route that I normally deovd I would've 1 starred him but he is like a recurring customer now.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Had he not been on my route that I normally deovd I would've 1 starred him but he is like a recurring customer now.


 you should be giving that guy 3 stars per trip for being a Tip Liar. I don't care about not getting tipped and would never rate someone down for not tipping but Fake Tippers are worse than non tippers. I wish I had a recurring ride with some of the fake Tippers that I have had. I have yet to have 1 recurring Fake Tipper Ride. I'm only part time and Ive been driving since last July.


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Had he not been on my route that I normally deovd I would've 1 starred him but he is like a recurring customer now.


So you'd prefer a guaranteed non tip instead of someone new who might tip? Unless he was extremely pleasant and you actually really like driving him, I might even go as far as telling support not to match us anymore after lying just so I wouldn't have to deal with him subsequently.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Why would you want a repeat customer that doesn't tip?


----------

